# M.s. Trinidad & M.s. Hawaiian Pilot



## hasse neren

Hello,
can anybody help me in finding photos or any inf. of the cargoliner,
M.S. TRINIDAD from Trinidad Lines and the c-3 freighter HAWAIIAN PILOT from Matson Lines.
Hasse.


----------



## john shaw

Hawaiian Pilot:

http://www.usmm.net/matson.html

http://channelislands.noaa.gov/shipwreck/dbase/gfmns/jacobluckenbach1.html

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/oceanic.htm (see Sonoma 2)

Revell make a plastic model kit of Hawaiian Pilot, and Imex do a plastic kit of Trinidad (see the following)

http://modelshipbuilding.com/trinidad.htm

http://www.bathmodelcentre.com/catalog/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2134


----------



## hasse neren

Thank´s John, for your info.
I have being on this links before but i cant find any photo of the Hawaian Pilot or sistership. The only pic. i found is the bow pic. of her. I´m trying to build this ships as models an can´t find any pictures at all of her or M.S. TRINIDAD. Can´t make find replicas of them without good ref. photos.
Thank´s again John for your reply and your time in this problem for me. Hasse.


----------



## danube4

*M.V,Trinidad*

Hasse, hope this is the one you are looking for.
All the best.
Barney.


----------



## danube4

*Hawaiian pilot*

Hasse,I hope this is the one you are looking for.
All the best.
Barney.


----------



## hasse neren

Thank´s Barney for the photos, yes this is the models i´m right no building. But the problem is that i can´t find any good fotos or info. of the real ship. And that makes it hard for me to make them in to good replicas of the real ships.
Thank´s for your reply to me and for your time.
Hasse


----------



## vectiscol

As John Shaw has indicated, there was a plastic kit of Hawaiian Pilot. My uncle, who was a chief engineer with Manchester Liners, brought one back from the USA or Canada as a Christmas present for me c.1957. It was brilliant, and there was nothing as large or as good to be bought in Britain at that time.

Best of luck
vectiscol


----------



## hasse neren

hello vectisol.
In the 60`s when i was a kid i could not find it in Sweden. In the 70`s when i was sailing on the Johnson Line to the States i did se it in the stores but did not buy it. Now it´s year 2006 and i have it. Now it´s time to do the best of the old Revell kit that´s dates back to 1955. That´s the reasen why i try so hard to find photos of the real ship. But that is not easy.
Have a nice day Vectisol, Hasse.


----------

